

Ubuntu One - Store, sync and share - superberliner
https://one.ubuntu.com/

======
chanux
Apart from being old news, you don't need to wait for an invitation and can
use it with launchpad credentials.

------
mtoledo
I remember evaluating this with dropbox when I was after a backup solution.
Ubuntu one was the same price for 10GB as dropbox was for 50. Since I had well
over 10 in photos, I didn't go any further in research. Seems ubuntuone has
the same price for the 50 GB plan now, but now I'm a very happy dropbox user.

To bad. I might still evaluate them again next year when my dropbox expires,
but with all my stuff already in there, it might be hard.

------
swannodette
One thing I haven't seen mentioned much is that Ubuntu One is integrating
CouchDB.

[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/Integrating...](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/IntegratingWithUbuntuOne)

Also perhaps it seems like every install of Ubuntu will eventually come with
CouchDB?

~~~
mgunes
Every install of Ubuntu 9.10 (going final in two weeks) will come with
CouchDB, managed with Desktop Couch:

[http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2009/07/09/desktop-couch-
initi...](http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2009/07/09/desktop-couch-initial-code)

------
beilabs
Internal Server Error when checking out the app....not what I expected...bad
first impression.

------
jbellis
What apps are integrated? Do they use an open API so alternate providers can
be used?

~~~
beilabs
You get a folder ~/Ubuntu One/ ; save any / all config files in there,
keypassX, tomboy, shared files and sync it across machines. nifty.

